# "ROG Carbine" Scratchbuild DCMM 1.place



## CapTen (Sep 4, 2017)

Welcome to my next project

*"ROG Carbine"*










The carbine is based on the "verc carbine" concept of Aaron de Leon,
a 3D designer (hard surface modeling) already involved in the development of several games such as Star Citizen and Section 8.
When I saw this concept, I realized immediately that I must build it.
I immediately recognized a Pc in the carabiner, so followed also various drawings until I realized where the whole leads.
Many pictures do not exist of this concept but since I adjust the model to a PC I had to ample improvise anyway
.
The goal is to combine the model with modern hardware without changing the appearance.

As some may already know I have the same at the German Casemodding championship
the first place occupies even though the work is not even completely completed.
So here is the pre-release.
I think it will still be exciting and I hope you like the worklog.









*Hardware*
CPU:Intel Pentium G4560
Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix Z270E Gaming
VGA: Asus ROG Strix GTX1070 OC Gaming
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16Gb Kit DDR4-3000
M.2 SSD: Crucial MX300 525Gb
PSU: Enermax Revolution SFX 550W
Fan: Enermax TB-Silence 12cm

*watercooling*
CPU: Aquacomputer cuplex kryos NEXT VISION PVD/Nickel
VGA: EK FC-1080 Strix
Res: 2 x Aquacomputer Aquatube Delrin black
Rad: Aquacomputer airplex XT 240
Pump: 2 x Laing DDC 1T plus with Aquacover DDC
Flow: Aquacomputer flowsensor high flow for aquaero, aquastream XT ultra and poweradjust 
Displays: Aquacomputer VISION Touch with extern USB-cable, IR and Ambient temperature measurement
Fittings: CoolForce by Nanoxia
Liquid: Coolforce CF No.1 yellow

*Accessories and material*
Nanoxia 3Pin, 4Pin, PWM and Mainboard Extensions
3mm LEDs konkav in white and blue
toggle switch
IR dimmer
MDF, multiplex, plexiglass, aluminum
BMW Angle Eyes yellow
Aluminum and plastic priming and adhesion
wood Sealer
Paints in silver and anthracite
textured paint
Thermoforming film
Cylinder and Lid head screws
​*A big thank you goes to all sponsors without their help me the implementation would not have been possible:*






*Nanoxia

Asus

Crucial

Ballistix

Enermax *
​


----------



## CapTen (Sep 7, 2017)

So here is the first update:
I have tried to document all the work but when looking at the photos I see many details that were not properly photographed.but I hope the photos speak for themselves.
At the moment I have 260 pictures   

First a board cut in the shape of the weapon





then the essay above and below the middle barrel











now two ridges around the barrel to its extent to broaden.
The groove is sawn with the circular saw to install all cables of the LEDs later





now the first details





and then two strips for the sides of the barrel

















Now I broadened the upper and lower barrel by another 5mm. The upper barrel I saw but later completely and build it from Plexiglas





Now the first essays for the estuary. A groove is set with the top cutter





and then sawn in the correct length





and sandet in shape





Now two MDF boards glued together





and with the grooving cutter the width of the lower barrel milled out. Then cut into shape and ground.





Now the next parts for this area























Now the first aluminum parts





Here the handle on the lower barrel is now provided with long holes and then bent











And here are the covers of the essays from the barrel











This was already the first update, in the next I start with the upper barral and thus the first Plexiglas work  ​


----------



## CapTen (Sep 11, 2017)

Time for the next update.
This time it went to the upper barrel, a lot of Plexiglas was cut, bent and glued with Acrifix.





























































and the last two parts of the mouth






Now the round elements for the reservoir
























































If ask is please just ask
Next time it goes with the AGB holders and it goes to the glass parts in the course which are later illuminated.​


----------



## CapTen (Sep 21, 2017)

This time a bit later but a slightly bigger update.

I spare you this time with my technical English, it probably does not make any sense anyway































































































































































































Then, until next update :-D​


----------



## CapTen (Sep 25, 2017)

Continue to the beat.

Next, the searcher front of the magazine































 :-D
















More rings made of MDF































The carrier is made of POM






then the Mainboard Tray.
2mm Alu














































Okay  
Until next time :-D​


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 26, 2017)

Why a pentium
somebody get this guy a i7 stat


----------



## CapTen (Oct 3, 2017)

Go on,
this time unfortunately no particularly good series of photos
but the little things are just the project to do what it is.



























the MB Tray











glued with Sikaflex chassis glue











































and now it went to the magazine, the cover for the radiator and the power supply



















































So what is missing now?
The handle and
the upper cover of the carabiner.
Okay next time is about the top cover..​


----------



## CapTen (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,
it's time again, my weekly update.

At some point it had to be done, the water cooler on the VGA mount






then I needed a bracket for the magazine, 4 x 22mm MDF cubes
















the mount for the riser cable
















Monitors can also be connected via an angled HDMI adapter

















now the top Cover
5mm Plexi cut and bend






glued with Akrifix R192






more  Plexi in 3mm. 






CPU - side






VGA - side
























































Pity with the 25 picture limit in some forums but they were already again.
Then, I hope it was something teaching or not, next time it goes to the construction for the handle and the power supply.​


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 12, 2017)

More posts, 
Nice mdf work btw.


----------



## CapTen (Oct 17, 2017)

Thx ST.o.CH , yes yes 


Hi,

now the handle.
For this I chose Multiplex,











a groove for the cable from the trigger
















 :mrgreen:
















now I have made the grip by deep drawing.
















the trigger





















left side the final shape from the trigger





















more 3mm and 5mm MDF
































The final shape looks good but there is still a lot of details.
More in the next update

regards Capten​


----------



## HammerON (Oct 17, 2017)

Great mod!!!
Sub'd


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 18, 2017)

Excellent work. 

Subbed!


----------



## CapTen (Oct 23, 2017)

Thx guys! 

Heyho !


now i Need extern usb ports







for the cable






these alu parts have made me really ready











bevor the paint job i set all holes for the tubes






Loop complete,
how you can see, you see nothing XD






holder for the res






Here the panel in front of the handle, so you can not look behind the motherboard or the VGA.
Left a copy of the Northbridge cooler, for more symmetry in the rear area.






the psu area






more mdf covers






the holes for the eps cable






two old cabinet handles are exactly fitting






these contours I created with key files






The cable protection hoses are fixed everywhere with single-ear clamps and some aluminum has been adapted as veneer.






for the other side two 8mm MDF stripes






Power for the psu






only now have I glued the handle to the gun






an 8mm dowel for the good conscience






How do you get a bent wire straight again?






1. Cut the required length






2.Fold the ends to better grasp them






3. Screw the other end into a vice.
Rule of thumb: turn the wire around its own axis per meter 6-8 times.
















Next comes the paint and the electrics

Thank you for reading or viewing pictures.
Until next time!
​


----------



## CapTen (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi,

sorry for being to late but I was a little bit sick.

As promised the paint Job.
To get rid of the wood grain I painted it twice with this one.
Call it Plastic seal but it's like clear coat.






the colors used











over 100 parts

































I have coated these parts with textured paint











Now all individually painted parts were joined together with chassis glue (Sikaflex)






 the electrical part











 3mm LED White konkav









































small details I pushed out











two inlays of satined Plexiglas, for Standby and HDD Led






All openings I have deposited with foam rubber






the 8Pin EPS cable

























then the PW SW buttons and the standby and HDD LEDs






and here the position of the buttons






thats the status before the DCMM,after that I changed some little things.
But the last ones work next time.
​


----------



## CapTen (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello,
Now the last update


We remember, the stat at Gamescom













but there were still little things in which I just did not know how to implement them

1.right, the ornaments behind the mouth
2.middle, the yellow clips on the barrel and
3.left, the clips on the reservoir







first 2.
i cut out yellow acrylic but after remove the foil it looks like a Little bit green






so i must paint it in sulfur yellow






 I've cut narrow strips off an aluminum U-profile











I made a few more and took the most beautiful ones






that looks good






now  3.
the Clips from res. I test a liitle bit with wood but in aluminum it Looks better.
























Now I have glued the clips with silicones on the barrel












than  1.











as you can see on the last picture,the textured paint has no good Quality.
I must paint it again






so now the last, left the silver door handles on the Vision Display had to be made of 1mm Alu
and on the right the frame of the handle I have painted in silver







So that's it, I can carve a notch more on the door frame again: mrgreen:
For the sake of clarity, all final images then in a separate post,
probably also this week.

Thank you for looking!
Greetings CapTen​


----------



## HammerON (Nov 27, 2017)

Amazing work


----------



## FireFox (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice.

And don't forget : Rauchen ist Tödlich


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 28, 2017)

You are a master, very well done.  Cheers, enjoyed


----------



## CapTen (Dec 3, 2017)

Thx guys 

And here they are, all the final pictures.
Have fun!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2017)

Amazing 

Not everybody has such skills


----------



## EntropyZ (Dec 3, 2017)

Holy mackerel! That is the most sexiest thing I have seen this year. Good job.


----------

